# Alternative to Miracle Gro Organic Choice?



## Melian (Mar 26, 2017)

I'd like to set a new tank up this weekend and MGOC doesn't seem to be available in my area anymore. I'd rather not have to order online. I've been reading about mineralized topsoil and don't want to go that route either as I think I'd have to order clay and as it's still pretty much winter here it would be hard to do outside. 

Has anyone had success with specific brands (preferably available at Lowe's or Home Depot) of other soils with minimal preparation? So far I've seen Scott's Premium topsoil, Timberline topsoil, Miracle Gro Organic Raised Bed Soil, Miracle Gro Organic Nature's Care Potting Mix, and Ecoscraps Organic Potting Mix locally.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think Miracle grow just rebranded the MGOC as the Nature's care product.


----------



## Melian (Mar 26, 2017)

BruceF said:


> I think Miracle grow just rebranded the MGOC as the Nature's care product.


Yes, I was wondering if that was the case. The ingredients look a little different though, and it has something called "Water Conserve" added. Will that be a problem?

I found a source for plants that also sells mineralized topsoil so I was thinking about going that route after all, but it looks like it might not produce as much co2 for the plants than a traditional Walstad tank would?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"Water Conserve" can refer to a variety of hydrophilic gels that are added to soil to increase water holding capacity. Their safety in aquaria is unknown, so I would avoid them.

If you read the sticky "Suitable soils for the Walstad method", there are reports about a variety of bagged products. The only one on your list that I have tried is Scott's Topsoil. You will definitely need to soak and drain it several times, if only to get rid of the floating wood pieces. If you have access to mineralized top soil, that would be my first choice.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you live in an area where there is a garden supply place that sells soils/gravels/stones by the cubic yard, they often have bulk topsoil. The amount you would need is small enough it is likely to cost you only $5 or less, and it may be actual soil instead of ground up wood.


----------

